# I am buying a new puppy, maybe



## Aneeda72 (Dec 29, 2020)

My husband and I have been in discussion about getting a smaller dog.  Because I want a dog, he does not.  I decided to do what I want and get a small puppy that will be about 25 pounds full grown.  Small enough for me to manage, big enough to not break if he steps on her.

Course money is a concern so I found a mixed breed puppy with no poodle in it that I could afford now that I know I will get the stimulus check.  We always get big dogs that are poodle or poodle mix, and eat a lot, get bigger than advertised, need a 100 worth of grooming every dang month, and poodles still shed hair everywhere.  Did a lot of research and chose a mix I wanted.

I found a cowboy corgi that is a mix of miniature red heeler and a corgi.  (They are also mixed with Aussie sometimes, didn’t want that.) I wanted blue heeler, just for the color, but could not find one.  I wanted the heeler mix for better owner loyalty, the ability to retrieve, and stick to home.  The Corgi tends to want to roam.

I wanted a female so I could litter box  train her during winter and not have to go outside in 17 degree weather and wait for her to pee or not.  Then I ran this all pass my daughter who was in agreement.  My son disagrees. So, two for the puppy, two against the puppy.

What do you all think?

My appointment to see her is for tomorrow.  I will put a deposit and pick her up January 17 when she is 8 weeks old.  Breeder said I could get her at 6 weeks, no way.  Puppies need to stay till they are 8 weeks, ten is better but most breeders will not keep them that long.

Then I will have a dog to walk with me .  A puppy to train which I enjoy doing a great deal.  And company since my husband keeps to himself unless he wants to argue about something.


----------



## Jeweltea (Dec 29, 2020)

Sounds like you thought about it. I agree with everything you said. I prefer female dogs (they do not spray), smaller dogs are less expensive to maintain but if they are too small, they are too fragile. We have a Chihuahua and she is very delicate.


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 29, 2020)

Since I am a dog person, go for it, Aneeda.  Get your puppy.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 29, 2020)

Jeweltea said:


> Sounds like you thought about it. I agree with everything you said. I prefer female dogs (they do not spray), smaller dogs are less expensive to maintain but if they are too small, they are too fragile. We have a Chihuahua and she is very delicate.


My daughter has toy poodles, 6 of them, and one huge standard poodle.  They are high strung and the little ones are fragile.  I looked at a terrier, but my husband would trip over it.


----------



## HoneyNut (Dec 29, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Because I want a dog, he does not.


Maybe he'll be like those photos on YouTube of 'Dads who didn't want the dog' and then are all cuddled up with them and carrying them around.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 29, 2020)

If you're up for training a puppy then go for it!     Neither of us are dog  _trainers_ so we like to get a seasoned dog, one that knows the ropes.    

Our miniature poodle(Angel) was 1-1/2 yr. old when we got her- well socialized and easily taught to "go" outside.      Rusty is a Silky terrier, was 3-1/2 yr.s + when we got him from a friend who runs a small dog rescue.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 29, 2020)

HoneyNut said:


> Maybe he'll be like those photos on YouTube of 'Dads who didn't want the dog' and then are all cuddled up with them and carrying them around.


He loves dogs, actually,  he really does not want a dog because I want a dog, that’s all there is to it.  He really is a mean guy.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 29, 2020)

Nathan said:


> If you're up for training a puppy then go for it!     Neither of us are dog  _trainers_ so we like to get a seasoned dog, one that knows the ropes.
> 
> Our miniature poodle(Angel) was 1-1/2 yr. old when we got her- well socialized and easily taught to "go" outside.      Rusty is a Silky terrier, was 3-1/2 yr.s + when we got him from a friend who runs a small dog rescue.


I train any dog I have to know about 20 commands at least and be taken most anywhere.  I do not care for large dogs, but I love puppies.  Usually we rehome a dog once full grown.  We never sell them and the receiving person gets a really good well trained dog.  Yes, expensive to do, but less then paying for therapy.

A little dog will fulfill my need for a puppy, I think. I have always got my dogs fixed, but I am not planning on fixing this pup.  I always wanted the “having puppies experience” and am thinking about it.  I will probably change my mind though.

I always buy puppies from not so good homes or breeders and this pup is no exception.  The puppies are being keep outdoors with their mothers in under 30 degree weather.  I knew this woman was advertising two litters.  When I called and asked that she keep the puppy till it was 8 weeks old, she said that’s fine.  I have another litter due around the 17th anyway.

So she has at least three breeding females and two males, all of which live outside, not even in the garage-puppy farm for sure.  Her other litter has a male available and the father is a blue heeler.  But that heeler is not a miniature heeler.  All corgis bred to a heeler look like corgis except the coloring can be different.

I have gotten a couple of older pups in need of rescue, like a cocker that needed an eye surgery and was about to be put down by a kill shelter and another cocker that was tied to a stake day and night.  But they require expensive grooming.  This was all done when husband worked full time, and life was less expensive.  I could not afford to do this now.


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 29, 2020)

I love training dogs.  The most difficult one I had was a lab.  He was my big dumb blond.  Adored me like crazy, but just did not obey commands at all.  Lovable as can be though.  He would have really done better with a hunter, but had a good life.  Shepherds and Border Collies are a dream to train as are Terriers.  All are smart and loyal as can be.


----------



## Sliverfox (Dec 30, 2020)

Finished  an interview  with  rescue   group lots of  do's   & dont's  .
Told the person,,."Sorry,, I don't t hink we will  be a good fit for your  group".

Foster dogs need  a separate  space till they get used to    new people.
Our  home is open  floor  plan,,no way   close off  a room.


----------



## HoneyNut (Dec 30, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I always wanted the “having puppies experience” and am thinking about it. I will probably change my mind though.


My parents let us have that experience when we were little, it was quite wonderful and exciting - until the last one had to go to its new home, that was wrenching having the puppies leave.  Though I think the only reason I remember it was because after she left I said a swear word and the emotions of doing such a thing created a permanent memory.  OMG I just realized the puppy's name was the same as my daughter's, weird!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 30, 2020)

HoneyNut said:


> My parents let us have that experience when we were little, it was quite wonderful and exciting - until the last one had to go to its new home, that was wrenching having the puppies leave.  Though I think the only reason I remember it was because after she left I said a swear word and the emotions of doing such a thing created a permanent memory.  OMG I just realized the puppy's name was the same as my daughter's, weird!


Well, there is no limit on the amount of dogs where I live so I could keep them if I wanted.  WOW, you named your daughter after a puppy?  Usually it’s the other way around


----------



## Pepper (Dec 30, 2020)

HoneyNut said:


> My parents let us have that experience when we were little, it was quite wonderful and exciting - until the last one had to go to its new home, that was wrenching having the puppies leave.  Though I think the only reason I remember it was because after she left I said a swear word and the emotions of doing such a thing created a permanent memory.  *OMG I just realized the puppy's name was the same as my daughter's, weird!*


Not weird at all!  I bet it's a great sounding name and you love your daughter and the dog so much!  You did this unconsciously, years ago for your daughter.  I love it!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 30, 2020)

I put a down payment on the puppy today, a cowboy corgi.  Moms a miniature red heeler dads a corgi.  Their were two females available one that looked more corgi (no speckles in her white fur) and one that had the red heeler gene )speckles in her white fur.  Otherwise they look fairly alike, and both looked like a corgi.

I took the speckled baby.  Mother and pups are keep in the garage, better than outside as I first thought.  The goats are outside, but I didn’t want a goat.  They have a small hobby farm.  We will pick up our pup, Bella, (the husband who didn’t want a dog named her ), on January 15.

We drop her off at the vet at noon of the 15th.  She has very good lungs, very good.  Is very lively, and wanted to get back to mom as she was cold.  Once back with mom, she wanted out of the crate, lol.  Typical puppy.  The breeder will give her a first shot Saturday.

While the breeder sends the puppies home at 6 weeks, she had no problem keeping her till 8 weeks, and will not charge us for the extra two weeks.  It is better for the puppy to have those two weeks to mature.

I am very excited.  We had a small dog 40 years ago, but not since then.  Bella is nice fat puppy and seems very healthy.  We will start her in training classes at 10 weeks and I will dress up with mask and glasses to hopefully avoid the virus.  Been looking at Amazon all day for puppy stuff.

Now where the heck is my stimulus money?


----------

